# World City Rebus #13



## debodun (Jul 13, 2021)

Guess the city from the suggested graphic:


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2021)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2021)

Tokyo


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2021)

That it, Sunny.


----------

